# Réinstaller os x à partir d'ubuntu



## cb3789 (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème : j'ai installé très (trop) rapidement une version d'ubuntu pour l'essayer sans partitionner mon disque dur. Seulement je n'en suis pas satisfait (problème avec le clavier bluetooth mac notamment...) et je voudrais réinstaller une version d'os x.

Les choses se compliquent car mon clavier n'est pas reconnu lorsque je voudrais forcer l'iMac à booter depuis une clé d'installation d'os x préalablement créée avec un mon autre macbook.

Pourriez-vous m'aider à trouver une solution pour reinstaller os x à partir de ubuntu ?

Par avance merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Si tu mets ta clé et tu appuis sur la touche ALT lors du boot, n'as-tu pas le choix de démarrer sur la clé?

@+


----------



## cb3789 (2 Décembre 2015)

C'est justement là que le problème se pose, car mon clavier n'est pas reconnu lors du boot...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2015)

Cela n'a rien à voir avec Ubuntu. Lors du boot tu dois pouvoir inter-agir avec le système. Si tu as installé un boot manager particulier style rEFIt il faut trouver les touches permettant d'interférer sur le boot.
En dernier recours il faut paramétrer grub  pour booter sur la clé.


----------



## cb3789 (2 Décembre 2015)

Merci, mais je n'ai pas installer refit. Comment dois-je procéder pour que grub boote sur la clé ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Décembre 2015)

Il faut ajouter une entrée. Chercher sur les forums ubuntu.
Par contre je suis étonné qu'en appuyant sur la touche Alt dès la mise sous tension ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## daffyb (3 Décembre 2015)

Essaye avec un clavier filaire


----------



## cb3789 (5 Décembre 2015)

Je viens d'essayer avec un clavier filaire et cela ne fonctionne pas, le disque dur a été entièrement formaté. Comment je peux relancer une install d'OS x à partir d'Ubuntu ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2015)

cb3789 a dit:


> 1) Je viens d'essayer avec un clavier filaire et cela ne fonctionne pas, 2) le disque dur a été entièrement formaté. 3) Comment je peux relancer une install d'OS x à partir d'Ubuntu ?


1) Au démarrage, en maintenant la touche Alt, elle ne te montre pas ton disque dur et ta clé USB ?
2) Comment et avec quel utilitaire ?
3) Alors, ta clé USB n'est pas bootable, donc pas visible au démarrage en maintenant la touche Alt.


----------



## cb3789 (5 Décembre 2015)

Problème résolu, le problème venait de la clé... ça a marché avec un dvd de Moutain lion. Merci.


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2015)

cb3789 a dit:


> Problème résolu, le problème venait de la clé... ça a marché avec un dvd de Moutain lion. Merci.


Donc conformément au 3) de la réponse #9.


----------



## Ushuango (30 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Donc conformément au 3) de la réponse #9.


Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème : j'ai installé linux car mon mac ne voulais plus démarrer ( disque qui trourne à l'image et barre de chargement en dessous et puis ça coupe...)
Alors comme j'avais une clé usb avec linux dessus, je n'avais que ce moyen ( car je n'ai pas réussi à réinstaller mac OS LION malgré les manip diverses ) pour au moins surfer et lire mes mails et surtout vos réponses.

Le problème , donc c'est que je ne démarre plus que sur linux 
( je ne trouve plus le gestionnaire de disque pour réparer ou réinstaller ) malgré toutes les combinaisons possible de touches au démarrage: lorsque je fait alt au démarrage, apparait l'image d'un disque avec une flèche en dessous . j'appuie et je me retrouve sur linux...

Lors de l'installation de Ubuntu, j'ai rentré un mot de passe mais je n'ai pas fait attention : le clavier .
Une fois sur linux je ne peux me connecter qu'en mode invité ... et je redémarre à zéro : il ne conserve aucune modification.

Dans un premier temps , je souhaiterais réinstaller ubuntu avec ma clé pour cette fois-ci noter correctement le mot de passe.
Mais voilà , je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur ma clé usb ( avec alt + ma clé =linux au démarrage et non pas ma clé...)

Vous comprendrez que je ne suis pas un spécialiste . alors si vous avez des explications, soyez simples.
Je suis capable de trouver grub au démarrage si ça peux aider, mais que faire ensuite.

Merci et bonne journée.

Laurent.


----------

